# Elektronikas pamati >  kalkulators- vadu mm^

## Neatkarīgais

Kaads var pateikt kaa lai izreekina cik mm^ vads vajadzīgs kādai noteiktai jaudai ( w ) ?
domāju priekš akustiskajiem vadiem. kur varetu ierakstit jaudi bik virs skaļruņa nomināla un dabūt nepieciešamā vada šķērsgriezuma laukumu.
p.s googli jau lietoju bet neatradu neko derīgās mērvienībās.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Man leikas, ka celtnieki lieto formulu 1mm uz katru kw!  :: 
Bet nu cmon... katram matrialam ir pretstibas koeficients un formula. Vada pretestiba = koeficients*vada garums/vada skersgriezuma laukumu. Jo resnaki vadi, jo mazaka pretestiba jo mazak jaudas pazud vados. Piem. ja tev ir 4Ohm tumbas, tad vajag resnakus vadus ka 8Ohm tumbam. Ja lidz tumbam ir 100m, tad vispar vajag normalus kabelus!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Delfins

Aizej uz jebkuru bodi un paprasi akustiskos vadus.
Turklāt liekas ka jāizmanto smalko daudzdzīslu vadus, nevis pārdesmit sīkās dzīslas.. (tur kaut kāds efekts toli neefekts. figviņzin)
bet laikam tādam vadam šķērsgriezums ir norādīts jau kopējais.

----------


## Vinchi

Apskaties šo  špikeri!!!

----------


## abergs

Varbūt der:
http://www.ms-max.ru/file

----------


## Didzis

Nevajadzētu jaukt elektriķu jaudu priekš veļasmašīnas un akustisko jaudu priekš tumbām.  Ja rēķina vada šķērsgriezumu priekš tumbām ar elektriķu metodēm, tad sen diezgan būs ar 0,5 kvadrātu vai pat mazāku vada šķērsgriezumu, tikai skaņa gan diez vai būs laba. Skaļruņi strādā ar daudz mazākiem spriegumiem kā elektrotīklā un līdz ar to akustiskā vada pretestība ir pats galvenais faktors, kurš ietekmē skaņu. Protams, ir visādas HI-END nianses vada konstrukcijā, bet par tām var strīdēties. Tā īsti jau tur nav ko rēķināt. Nopērc 2,5 kvadrātu vadu un viss būs OK, bet ja līdzekļi atļauj, pērc 6 kvadrātu vadu un varēsi "mērīties ar krāniņiem" un būsi krutākais, tikai diez vai skaņa būs labāka par 2,5 kvadrāta vadu.

----------

